# $59 Kobo at Borders



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

I was in my (closing) Borders store today and saw that the Kobos there were down to $59.
I bought mine last week for $69     But it was still a steal and I would have been upset if I had waited another week and they were all gone.  (FYI, this IS the wifi)

Just thought I'd mention it.  I'm not sure if all  Borders are selling them for the same price (I'm in Phoenix).

(oh, and I really like the Kobo!  Downloaded a few library books already


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, that is a low price! And I've heard good things about the Kobo, although I've never tried it myself.


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

ReneAZ said:


> I was in my (closing) Borders store today and saw that the Kobos there were down to $59.
> I bought mine last week for $69  But it was still a steal and I would have been upset if I had waited another week and they were all gone. (FYI, this IS the wifi)
> 
> I am in Jacksonville Fl and we have a Borders closing down here...Same thing the Kobo selling for $59. Also the Sony selling for $79..I'm almost tempted to buy up a few of them and resell them


----------



## SandyM (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow awesome prices!!!  If we could get deals like that in Canada I would buy a Kobo and a Sony at those prices.  
enjoy


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

I just got one in Springfield, MO for $59, with the case at $20. It's charging now. It comes w/a slight charge. 

Mine did not initiate the start-up program when plugged into the computer, and I checked as I have an XP w/service pack 3 on both machines.

However, someone helped by suggesting Adobe Digital Editions, and all that info is in the instructions, if I'd read them 

Reading on landscape was better, I thought that Portrait. I would rather have a Kindle, but the Kobo was cheaper. Not crazy about the backlighting, and maybe there is a way to lighten it. I think it's a good buy. But I really feel badly about Borders.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

Update on the Kobo:

For the price, I'm happy w/the $59 sale price. I wouldn't have been happy if it was still at original price. I think it will make a nice gift for a family member when I buy a Kindle. The Kobo was an impulse buy at a Borders Closing. I didn't have an ereader before and like it, but since I write all day and am on a computer all day, I'm liking audiobooks pretty well when I'm done for.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am not familiar with Kobo. Is it a book reader like kindle, nook, sony, apple etc? I have heard the name and smashwords lists books there. I thought it was some kind of publisher/marketer.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am not familiar with Kobo. Is it a book reader like kindle, nook, sony, apple etc? I have heard the name and smashwords lists books there. I thought it was some kind of publisher/marketer.


Kobo is an ebook seller, and they have a dedicated ebook device that's similar to the Kindle. It's not quite as sleek, but one nice thing about it is that it isn't locked down to the Kobo store, so you can but ebooks anywhere in epub format and read them on the Kobo reader.

I bought one of these discounted ones at a closing Borders near me (I paid a little more than $59 -- I think the pricing depends on how its been since the branch announced it's closing), intending to use it as a contest prize. Turns out it won't recognize in-page text links so my book won't read right on it, but I'm doing the contest anyway, if anyone wants to enter! http://bit.ly/eAsrwn


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Matt. So it is a ereader but can read other formats like formats that kindle and Nook uses.



mattyoungmark said:


> Kobo is an ebook seller, and they have a dedicated ebook device that's similar to the Kindle. It's not quite as sleek, but one nice thing about it is that it isn't locked down to the Kobo store, so you can but ebooks anywhere in epub format and read them on the Kobo reader.
> I bought one of these discounted ones at a closing Borders near me (I paid a little more than $59 -- I think the pricing depends on how its been since the branch announced it's closing), intending to use it as a contest prize. Turns out it won't recognize in-page text links so my book won't read right on it, but I'm doing the contest anyway, if anyone wants to enter! http://bit.ly/eAsrwn


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Thanks Matt. So it is a ereader but can read other formats like formats that kindle and Nook uses.


It reads ebooks in .epub, which is the format that almost every eReader other than the Kindle uses -- Nook, iPad, Sony Reader, etc. Amazon is really the only major ebook retailer that uses its own format (a slightly modified version of .mobi) -- and of course, as the 800 lb. ebook gorilla, they can get away with it!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mattyoungmark said:


> It reads ebooks in .epub, which is the format that almost every eReader other than the Kindle uses -- Nook, iPad, Sony Reader, etc. Amazon is really the only major ebook retailer that uses its own format (a slightly modified version of .mobi) -- and of course, as the 800 lb. ebook gorilla, they can get away with it!


Kobo can't read B&N books though - they add their own twist to their DRM so they won't work on readers other than nook or nook Color (or the other devices like iPad where you can get an nook app).


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

CaitLondon said:


> I just got one in Springfield, MO for $59, with the case at $20. It's charging now. It comes w/a slight charge.
> 
> Mine did not initiate the start-up program when plugged into the computer, and I checked as I have an XP w/service pack 3 on both machines.
> 
> ...


Mine did not initiate the start-up program either (which is weird isn't it, because the instructions say that is what it will do - I thought "uh oh"), but I did it manually in the folder.

I have had mine for about a month now, and really like it! I love the feel/weight (even with a cover it's light), and how easy it is to download library books.
I do not use kobo desktop and, although I downloaded it, I have not used Borders desktop either. I don't think I need either if all I want to do is download library books. (I do have ADE of course.) I have my Kindle for all the other books.

My Kobo will pay for itself very soon with the library books I would have had to buy to read on the Kindle!

Great little ereader!!


----------

